# brake prob '53 ferguson TO 30



## jwilcox3 (Jul 15, 2010)

I restored a '53 Ferguson TO 30 and the old brake shoes were soaked with gear oil leaking (I suppose) past the asle seals. I put new seals on both sides and refilled with 90 weight gear oil and it's leaking again. Help! What do I do?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well.....First off, welcome to the forum! I suppose you looked at the seal surface for wear or damage when you rebuilt the seals? is the axle by chance vented, and it so, is the vent cleared?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know how your Ferguson is built. If it is similar to the 8N your seal may not be leaking. The 8Ns have shims to preload the axel and these don't come from the factory with sealent between them, they need it. And if the hub and axel are two parts you will need to seal between the two. My 8N had a leak from a broken steel shim and it looked lake a seal leak. Get a manual and look at the part break down, it will show how it all goes together. Good Luck. Welcome:hello:


----------

